# How Do I Slump Plastic?



## Ken_McE (Nov 9, 2004)

Anyone know how I would go about slumping clear or translucent plastic to make 3-D shapes?


----------



## Zackerty (Nov 9, 2004)

I use a Bosch electric heatgun, variable up to 500°Centrigrade. Hold the heat about 6 inches away, and do a small section at a time. A kitchen oven will work as well, on medium heat, but experiment a lot first.Place the plastic on it's mold, and put the mold on a flat piece of steel or aluminium. Leave the oven door half open, and grab the whole lot out of the oven just before it reaches the final shape required.Use oven mitts, please! 
Do NOT think of cooling it off with water!!!
WAIT for it to cool! 

Works for Lexan, Perspex etc.

Stu


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 9, 2004)

If you can add some small vacuum ports in the mold cavity and have a vacuum source, you will be vacuforming like blister packaging.

Larry


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 11, 2004)

I still use my toy Mattel Vac-U-Form from the early 1960s to mold plastic parts. You can find an Ebaby listing of the toys HERE. 

If you are looking for a more adult version of the vac-u-form you might try WWW.WARMPLASTICS.COM.


----------



## ToyMaker (Nov 12, 2004)

For pieces less than about 10 inches (~250 mm) square a high wattage (500 plus) quartz-halogen lamp will work.
I have also used the heating element removed from a toaster oven in a home made vac former.

robotic regards,

Tom
= = = = =
1 Experience without theory is blind, but theory without experience is mere intellectual play.
- - Immanuel Kant


----------

